

Lego Teaches us About the Power of Near-Perfect User Experience - clbrook
http://uxmag.com/articles/pop-ux-legos-teach-us-about-the-power-of-near-prefect-user-experience

======
Shorel
And yet they made Lego games and failed to make something like Minecraft,
which is a natural fit for them.

